# Περιστέρια > Διατροφή >  Τι αρέσει στα περιστέρια να τρώνε;

## Cute pigeon

Καλησπέρα!  :Big Grin: 

Μόλις έγινα μέλος και θέλω τη βοήθεια σας: χθες βρήκα ένα περιστέρι, είναι καλά στην υγεία του κατά πως φαίνεται και θα το δώσω σε λίγες μέρες σ' έναν γείτονα που έχει περιστερώνα αλλά θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω εκτός από την κλασσική τροφή για πουλιά, τους σπόρους δηλαδή μπορώ να του δώσω και κάτι άλλο που να του αρέσει γευστικά και να μην το βλάψει;

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων! ♥

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αυγο μπορεις να δωσεις.Τα αλλα να στα πουν αυτοι που ξερουν

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στο forum. Αρχικά πώς και γιατί πήρες το περιστέρι; Που το βρήκες; Ήταν άρρωστο ή χτυπημένο;

Όσον αφορά την διατροφή του για την κύρια τροφή του μπορείς να δεις εδώ. Προτίμησε έτοιμες συσκευασμένες τροφές κατάλληλες για περιστέρια.

Λοιπόν, αρχικά μπορείς να δίνεις ψιλοκομμένα σε πολύ πολύ μικρά κομματάκια λαχανικών και φρούτων, καλό είναι να περιέχει και καρότο. Φρόντισε μόνο να είναι από τα επιτρεπόμενα. Όπως είπε και ο Αριστείδης δώσε και αυγό, ψιλοκομμένο και αυτό, και αν θες μαζί με λίγο τριμμένο ψωμάκι. Μην το παρακάνεις με το ψωμί. Μπορείς να βάλεις και τριμμένο σουπιοκόκκαλο για ασβέστιο στα μίγματα αυτά (κυρίως στο αυγό με το ψωμί).

----------


## kaper

Και σιτάρι μπορεις να δωσεις βρασμένο το τρωνε πολυ αυτο που βαζουμε στα κολιβα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα Errie . Τα περιστέρια τρώνε κυρίως σπόρους , σιτάρι (άβραστο) , καλαμπόκι , βικο , ρόβι , σόργο , μπιζέλια κλπ. Μπορείς να του τρίβεις και λίγι ξερό ψωμί , ψίχουλα για να τρώει , όχι όμως πολύ και συνέχεια . Πάντα πρέπει να υπάρχει καθαρό νερό ή να του βάζεις δυο φορές την ημέρα να πίνει ( να το βλέπεις όμως να πίνει ) . Εάν είναι μικρό συνήθως ξεκινάς με φύραμα δυαλυμένο σε νερό και το ταίζεις μόνη σου . σιγά σιγά τσιμπολογάει και τέλος θα τρώει μόνο του . Εάν υπάρχει όπως είπες γείτονας με κουμάσι καλύτερα να το δώσεις από τώρα επειδή εάν ¨κολήσεις¨ μαζί του μετά θα στεναχωρηθείς που θα σου φύγει . Καλή συνέχεια .

----------

